# Making money doing production detailing by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips

Making money doing production detailing by Mike Phillips

The below car was detailed by the May 2017 Competition Ready Detailing Class. This Acura TSX is 1 of 3 cars this classed detailed as a part of learning how to do high quality production detailing. The results you see were created in ONE-STEP using a one-step cleaner/wax.

These are true results, the swirls and scratches are not merely filled in. *Question:* How did the car get so bad?

*Answer:* The couple that owns this car told me they paid $135.00 to a local detailer to get their car detailed. To me, it looks like the so called detailer used a garden rake to wash the car.​The first time I saw this car was at our local "Lew's Crew Tuesday Night Cruise-in" car show. After the show, the couple came to the Autogeek booth and showed me the car.

*2011 Buick Regal*










They said they were told "Mike Phillips details cars". I told them "yes" it's true I detail cars but mostly special interest vehicles, like on display at Lew's Crew Cruise-in. I told them I could detail their car and gave them my Package 1 price. They said okay.

Later in the month, I had a car cancel for the May Competition Ready class so I called them and asked them if they would be willing to let me use their car in the class. They would get the detail for free but it would be students training on their car in a classroom setting. They agreed.

At all my classes, the classes we hold here at Autogeek and the Autogeek Roadshow Classes, I teach both 
*Show Car Detailing

Production Detailing*​It's important to know both styles of car detailing and it's also important to know when to do which type for which customer and the customer's car.

This Buick is a daily driver. I asked the owners how they washed the car. (I always ask people this and teach my students to do the same for very important reasons), they said they took the car to a car wash. I told them after we detail the car their best option for maintaining the car into the future would be to either, *A:* Wash the car themselves - I told them I would show them good products for this available at Autogeek.com

*B:* Take the car to a touchless car wash​They opted to get the products and do it themselves.

The *BIG PICTURE* is that not only should you *NOT* do multiple steps to every car you detail but if you use a high quality one-step cleaner/wax with ANY quality orbital polisher and quality foam buffing pads you can actually turn out incredible results and doing so with only one-step. (besides the washing, drying and claying steps).

Most people, that is most of your customers only want 4 things when they get their car detailed,

*1: Shiny paint *(this is different than 100% swirls and scratches removed)
*2: Black tires*
*3: Clear glass*
*4: Clean looking and smelling interior*

Most people don't know the difference between a squirrel or a swirl

*The difference between a swirl and squirrel*

Here's the before and after pictures....









































































Next 2-Day Roadshow Class is in August in Wisconsin

*Autogeek's 2 Day Roadshow Detailing Class at Lake Country Pads in Oconomowoc, Wisconsin - August 12th & 13th*










Next 3-Day Competition Ready Detailing Class here at Autogeek at the end of September

*Next Competition Ready Class is September 29th, 30th and October 1st - Click here for more information*










Learn the art of balance when it comes to matching your services to your customer and their car.

Product used...


----------



## Mike Phillips

Here's the class that did the magic and you can see the other 2 cars we used for the session on high quality production detailing.



















Included in this class were

Jason Whitely from SONAX

David Patterson and Don Sura from Lake Country Pad Manufacturing.

*Pictures & Comments - May 2017 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class with Mike Phillips*

Here's a picture taken in the morning while everyone is still fresh and ready to get busy!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looks like a great day had by all :buffer:


----------



## chongo

Mike what pads did you guys use to get a finish like that on the black car.


----------



## Speedy83

Looks silly good if just i 1-step!


----------



## suspal

Very well put Mike as always,Well done all.


----------

